
Marco Arment's Informal e-reader library comparison - thisisblurry
http://www.marco.org/2011/10/28/ereader-library-comparison
======
ChrisLTD
Looks like the Kindle and the Nook are the clear leaders in both availability
and price.

I haven't been too impressed with magazine iPad apps, so I'm hoping the Kindle
Fire reigns in their "creativity" a bit and keeps the prices more in line with
the print equivalents.

